# cruze diesel fuel cap



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

dieselbrnr said:


> FYI if you like a locking fuel cap like I do and you have a cruze diesel you can get a stant cap for a 2010 jeep partriot. Take the cap and dremel the nib flat at the end of the threading that prevents it from seating into the filler neck. Mask it off and spray paint it green with a Diesel label and off you go. your diesel supply is now secure from the villians for the most part.


The flap on the Holden Cruze won't open unless the car is unlocked on all models.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The flap on the Holden Cruze won't open unless the car is unlocked on all models.


That's a nice feature. I'm going to see if that holds true for the US version. Hopefully it does.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

I just went outside and tested mine. The fuel door on the US Model does open with the doors locked. Looks like GM has a chance to improve what is already a very impressive automobile.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I was disappointed by this. The filler neck is designed in such a way that siphoning fuel out is very difficult, but I would be more worried about someone putting something in. Not much can be done, but there are many cars out there that work like this. I was used to a VW which has an internal fuel door release.


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I was disappointed by this. The filler neck is designed in such a way that siphoning fuel out is very difficult, but I would be more worried about someone putting something in. Not much can be done, but there are many cars out there that work like this. I was used to a VW which has an internal fuel door release.


I wish ours had the release from inside. When we brought our car home on the first day I thought the wife broke our trunk and the fuel door. But I live in a good town where not to many cars are vandalized so I'm not to worried about it.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

No listings at all in the stant catalog. That's why I fabricated one.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

dieselbrnr

thanks for the info. 

I looked up the 2010 Jeep Patriot and stant shows the fuel cap as part number as 10508. Then doing a bit more digging I found that 10508D is the same exact locking cap but it for diesel. SO to save some of the steps you can just order that one. I have ordered mine and will confirm if just grinding off the nub is all that is required with the diesel cap.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I will have to look into this, thats one of the first things I asked the dealer was if the cap had locks. Although I do dream of the guy who thinks its a gasoline car, ends up putting diesel in whatever gas motor he is using and completely ruining it hahaha


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

msav said:


> dieselbrnr
> 
> thanks for the info.
> 
> I looked up the 2010 Jeep Patriot and stant shows the fuel cap as part number as 10508. Then doing a bit more digging I found that 10508D is the same exact locking cap but it for diesel. SO to save some of the steps you can just order that one. I have ordered mine and will confirm if just grinding off the nub is all that is required with the diesel cap.


The Stant V10508D cap is already Green so you don't have to paint it. Get a good file/grinder and you're set to go. Amazon had the best price that I could find.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

vwgtiglx,

Thanks for the confirmation that it works just grinding/filing it. 

got mine off ebay for $12.63 with free shipping. I should get mine sometime next week.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Aussie said:


> The flap on the Holden Cruze won't open unless the car is unlocked on all models.


What is that mechanism called on the Holden Cruze? I’m gonna see if I can’t retrofit it to the Chevy Cruze. Shouldn’t be to difficult.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

custer3_5 said:


> I wish ours had the release from inside. When we brought our car home on the first day I thought the wife broke our trunk and the fuel door. But I live in a good town where not to many cars are vandalized so I'm not to worried about it.


Our spark LS has this. How the USA diesel didn’t get it beats me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A lot of those electric-popping fuel doors are actually susceptible to freezing shut, so most go with the push-push doors now - including vehicles that previously had an electric one.

My Volt has an electric "release", but that's only to depressurize the system and unlock the fuel door. It's still a push-push from there to open it.


----------

